# Installation Mandrake 8.0 sur PPC



## Castor (30 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour!
Je suis novice dans le monde Linux et j'ai besoin de conseils pour débutant pour installer et paramétrer Mandrake 8.0 sur un G3 (comment  procéder à partir de fichiers disponibles par téléchargement?) .

Merci pour le coup de main!


----------



## daffyb (30 Novembre 2001)

tu fais une sauvegarde de ton disque
tu fais gaffes quand l'installeur te demande de partitionner ton disque (tu ne le laisses pas faire tout seul)
tu bootes sur le cd
tu fais ce qui est écrit à l'écran. voilà
il y a aussi la mandrake 8.1


----------



## Einbert (30 Novembre 2001)

Comme déjà dit dans un autre post, je compte installé uniquement Linux sur un iBook de première génération...J'ai d/l les 2 images disques de Mandrake 8.0 et maintenant je vois qu'il y a la 8.1 ! Comment fais-ton des update de système sur Linux ?? comment ça fontcionne ?? Faut quand même pas réinstaller tout le système à chaque fois, non ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





++


----------



## Einbert (30 Novembre 2001)

J'allais oublier.....Est-ce que qqun sait si les Apple Display sont maintenant supportés par la 8.1 ??

++


----------



## hegemonikon (30 Novembre 2001)

Encore toi ?

Pour les infos sur la Mandrake va voir leur site, il faut chercher mais il y a pas mal d'infos sur le "hardware" supporté...

Sinon je viens de finir mon installe Debian/Sid sur iBook2 avec ext3, un beau 2.4.16 et un superbe Xemacs/GTK


----------



## Einbert (30 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par to hegemonikon:
*Encore toi ?

Pour les infos sur la Mandrake va voir leur site, il faut chercher mais il y a pas mal d'infos sur le "hardware" supporté...

Sinon je viens de finir mon installe Debian/Sid sur iBook2 avec ext3, un beau 2.4.16 et un superbe Xemacs/GTK   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et oui, encore moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur le site de mandrake...ben il y a bien une version 8.1, mais pas pour PPC...là ils en sont tjrs et encore à la 8.0.
Concernant Xemacs, ben il fonctionne très bien dans XDarwin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Au fait, c'est quelle version que tu as sur Debian ?

++


----------



## hegemonikon (30 Novembre 2001)

21-4-5 tout en GTK


----------



## Einbert (30 Novembre 2001)

Ben je suis pas trop mal vêti avec ma 21.4.3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Euh, juste petite question ? GTK=?

++


----------



## simon (4 Décembre 2001)

GTK c'est pour créer des interfaces utilisateurs sous X Window plus d'infos le site de GTK


----------



## Einbert (17 Décembre 2001)

Bon, voilà...J'ai installé Mandrake 8.0 sur mon iBook, qui n'a désormais plus que Linux comme OS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



L'installation s'est bien déroulée...Puis je reboot...tout à l'air de fonctionner...puis, paf....Il m'a mis une config d'écran iMac pour mon écran iBook, donc résultat, ben il y a comme petit problème   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ... Qqun pourrait-il me dire où se trouve le fichier qui me permet de rétablir ce problème de config ?? Je suis sur KDE et j'ai rien trouvé de graphique qui me permette de résoudre ce problème...Il doit certainement y avoir qqch, mais je trouve pas, vu que je ne vois pas tout sur l'écran...Donc le fichier m'aiderait plus...

++


----------



## Einbert (17 Décembre 2001)

En cherchant un peu sur le forum, ben j'ai trouvé qqun qui avait également un problème d'écran ici ... Bon, ben j'ai essayé avec Xconfigurator, je rentre pour mon iBook 800*600 , je teste et là ben oups, ça merde...Ecran tout noir avec plein de petits points...Obligé de rebooter...Peut-être est-ce également un problème de balayage...Mais, euh ben là je ne sais pas trop...

Si qqun a une proposition, ben suis preneur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




++


----------



## Einbert (17 Décembre 2001)

Bon, je viens de comprendre quelques trucs, mais mon problème de display n'est tjrs pas réglé...
Donc Xconfigure ne sert qu'à régler la résolution, rien de plus; avec linuxconf, ben on ne peut régler nulle part qqch pour l'écran...
Moi ce qu'il me faut, c'est de savoir où je peux spécifier la grandeur de mon écran !!!

++


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Décembre 2001)

Je n'ai pas touché de Mandrake depuis longtemps, mais je me demande s'il n'y-a pas un utilitaire qui s'appelle XFdrake ?

sinon en mode console tente un linuxconf

Au fait c'est un iBook1 ou un iBook2 ? Dans ce dernier cas je pourrais te donner mon /etx/X11/XF86config-4

Bon pour rire je te donne un conseil : sous Debian tu fais: 
dpk-reconfigure xserver-xfree86

De la à lancer un troll


----------



## hegemonikon (17 Décembre 2001)

Je n'ai pas touché de Mandrake depuis longtemps, mais je me demande s'il n'y-a pas un utilitaire qui s'appelle XFdrake ?

sinon en mode console tente un linuxconf

Au fait c'est un iBook1 ou un iBook2 ? Dans ce dernier cas je pourrais te donner mon /etx/X11/XF86config-4

Bon pour rire je te donne un conseil : sous Debian tu fais: 
dpk-reconfigure xserver-xfree86

De la à lancer un troll


----------



## Einbert (17 Décembre 2001)

Avec linuxconf, tu n'as pas la possibilit&#233; de donner la grandeur de ton &#233;cran, resp. son format...Encore moins avec Xconfigurator ou encore setup...Je pense que &#231;a doit effectivement &#234;tre dans le fichier XF68config que cela doit se faire, mais alors l&#224; j'ai aucune id&#233;e comment et o&#249;  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Post&#233; &#224; l'origine par to hegemonikon:
* Dans ce dernier cas je pourrais te donner mon /etx/X11/XF86config-4
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 En effet, j'ai un iBook1, donc c'est avec joie que tu peux m'envoyer ce fichier...
Quand tu as install&#233; Mandrake 8.0 sur ton iBook, tu n'as pas eu de probl&#232;mes avec l'&#233;cran ?? Bon j'attends ton fichier Merci bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... puis je te redirai si cela aura fonctionn&#233;...

++


----------

